# Toto recommendation?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

So I'm doing a job for a cousin and she is dead set on Toto - "the name" anyways, for her toilet. I have yet to install any Toto's in the field as they have yet to be spec'd on any of the houses I work on, but I do know that a boiler re & re I was working on recently at a Golf & Countr club, they have these basic Toto's in their bathroom - 1.6 GPM's, that flush excellent, I'm actually quite impressed, and they don't have the big fancy bells and whistles/looks/mounting system of the more expensive ones that I've seen in the past that I know cost $$$, but just a basic toilet with a 2 bolt mounting system like jus about any other toilet out there. I noticed on the Toto website they have some basic ones as well that are listed as starting around $200-ish. I'm curious for those of you who endorse/install/flush these more regularly than myself, what you recommend?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Toto Carusoe #CST715 is the basic model without the larger flush valve. The last time they had it on the MaP Report it tested at about 600 grams per flush, so it is a pretty stout flusher. List price is $201 http://www.totousa.com/ProductDetai...SearchId=0c3de7fc-4aeb-4f95-b7d3-f15aeb9774b1

In terms of the better models I think the best deal in the whole Toto line is the Drake II ADA with Sanagloss and the Double Cyclone Flushing System #CST454CEFG. List is $510 but you can get them for for $320-350.
http://www.totousa.com/ProductDetai...SearchId=0c3de7fc-4aeb-4f95-b7d3-f15aeb9774b1

I installed 5 of the Drake II's just the other day. :thumbup:
I've been installing Toto as my toilet of choice for about 6 years now and have not had a single callback yet.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

MaP is the best resource for flushing performance. 
I have two Drakes that perform wonderfully. While they are still available in 1.6 gpf they are 900 gram flushers (kudos to American Standard with Cadet III at 1,000 g.)

The Eco Drake are HETs but the EcoDrake EL only flushes 600 g., so why bother. The EcoDrake EL ADA is 900 g.

And the Toto Aquia EL is a HET with 800 g. But, they have an extremely toyish plastic mounting block set, which use crappy brass screws (if I recall with slots, no less) for holding the WC to the floor. Result is that you need to rely on caulk to hold the thing to the floor and it will still potentially rock if a good sized person trys it out. We absolutely refuse to use them in commercial settings for that reason...and a small water spot to boot.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I worked on a few residential, commercial, and institutional jobs where they were speced out. Never had any problem, except when you get pallets full of them, you need to check the bowls in the middle row for breakage. Seemed like we always had at least one broken upon receiving. Could have been the truck or the slow boat from Vietnam. Plumbers I worked with really liked them. All the ones I put in were standard mounting too. Just as a disclaimer, I am an apprentice plumber.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Toto is US made.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The toto plant in here in Atlanta , I took the tour, got to see them make a few toilets, good people behind the name. Toto Drake Baby


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*toto*

Excuse me, I thought Toto was from Kansas.:jester:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

tooslow said:


> Excuse me, I thought Toto was from Kansas.:jester:


 Not anymore:jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Drake II I cited above MaP Tests at 800 Grams Per Flush.

One thing you need to realize with the MaP Report Testing is there is a reason why they stop testing at 1,000 Grams per Flush and that is because it is so far into the overkill range it's becoming ridiculous. The WaterSense Certification carries with it a minimum threshold of 350 GmPF. A medical study has shown the average fecal size of 250 Grams, The 95 percentile size of the male population was 305 Grams. 350 Grams was the 99.5 percentile size. So what it all boils down to is at some point taking away bowl wash and putting it into flushing ability became undesirable. 

There is no point in having a toilet that is able to handle a turd somewhere in the vicinity of childbirth is it leaves skidmarks behind.:laughing:

The Double Cyclone flush system Toto put in the Drake II offers a great bowl wash and a great flush which is something that is missing on a lot of the new Watersense 1.28 GPF toilets.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

not sure what model it is, but the one that has the flange that you bolt to the regular toilet flange needs to have the water line roughed at 10" from center of flange. another model we set requires the water to be roughed at 8 inches off center.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are talking about some of the skirted models that use the adapter.
This are both regular bowls.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> You are talking about some of the skirted models that use the adapter.
> This are both regular bowls.


Oh, I didn't know the models and I was just giving a heads up so he was aware.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a point well received tho, house. I put an Aquia in my own house and had to relocate the supply stop. Since then they've introduced the Aquia II which bolts down like a conventional WC and the supply location is less a matter for concern. You also don't have to deal with the hold down blocks and the goofy flange adapter.

The Caruso is prolly the best banger fer yer buck model for the average homeowner but the Drake models are the best value in my books. A real performer, available in ADA compliant and the Sanaglos finish is a real bonus. Skidmarks are a thing of the past!

My only complaint with Toto is that before we began dealing with them I wanted to be sure that repair parts would be available so we stocked up on some of the proprietary things that couldn't be fixed with off the shelf stuff. We have to assign someone to dust that shelf as the stuff just sits there! 3 yrs now and so far one flush tower for a dual flush went out. But it turned out that it was only an adjustment needed and the old part could've been salvaged. The G-Max flappers! AhA! They'll be next. I just know it.


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

toto drake with gmax


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

racerx said:


> toto drake with gmax


 Please give us an intro in our introduction forum. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ Tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Miguel said:


> It's a point well received tho, house. I put an Aquia in my own house and had to relocate the supply stop. Since then they've introduced the Aquia II which bolts down like a conventional WC and the supply location is less a matter for concern. You also don't have to deal with the hold down blocks and the goofy flange adapter.
> 
> The Caruso is prolly the best banger fer yer buck model for the average homeowner but the Drake models are the best value in my books. A real performer, available in ADA compliant and the Sanaglos finish is a real bonus. Skidmarks are a thing of the past!
> 
> My only complaint with Toto is that before we began dealing with them I wanted to be sure that repair parts would be available so we stocked up on some of the proprietary things that couldn't be fixed with off the shelf stuff. We have to assign someone to dust that shelf as the stuff just sits there! 3 yrs now and so far one flush tower for a dual flush went out. But it turned out that it was only an adjustment needed and the old part could've been salvaged. The G-Max flappers! AhA! They'll be next. I just know it.


My reply: We are a small plumbing contractor in SF Bay Area, with over 35 years experience. I have to interject, at least based on Toto's website links: . Aquia II and III do not differ in mounting from the original Aquia, see pdf: http://admin.totousa.com/Product%20Downloads/0GU031,%20DUAL%20FLUSH%20TOILET,%20IM,%20V.01.pdf

I personally would not use them commercially because the silly plastic mounting blocks will not hold the WC down in a secure way and the small brass screws are a joke...and super small water target area. Typical comment from Aquia owner: "Stuff piles up, if you know what I mean. The water surface area is not sufficient. I am in the process of ordering another toilet to replace this one, and I just had it installed about a month ago. You have to either double-flush or actually wipe the waste off the sides on this model. I would not recommend.*"*

As far as others discussing the total grams that humans excrete, the point I would make is that, combined with toilet paper, the higher the MaP figure the better. 
I have cleared many a clogged Toto Drake and like all others, it is the combined volume that is at issue, so the higher grams in MaP testing the better. The EcoDrake ADA flushes well but watch out if you use EcoDrake (regular height, not ADA) elongated, because they do flush much poorer.

We will not install toilets under 800 grams flush. Refuse to supply such WCs no matter who buys it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I installed 5 AquiaII's in St Simons Is, they had the Plastic Mounting Brackets/Plates that you run a brass set screw into. Not a fan but the dual flush is cool.


----------



## indianaplumber (Aug 20, 2009)

As far as flushing goes you can't go wrong with a Toto Drake. Getting the tank tight to the bowl can be tricky for a first timer so be prepared and don't over do it. I use my own SS wing nuts just to make the job a little easier.

Toto is a global company with plants all over the world. Your toilet could be shipped from anywhere.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

breplum said:


> <excerpts> I have to interject, at least based on Toto's website links: . Aquia II and III do not differ in mounting from the original Aquia, see pdf: http://admin.totousa.com/Product Downloads/0GU031, DUAL FLUSH TOILET, IM, V.01.pdf


That's interesting and thanks for posting the link. I will try to get photos and model numbers of the conventionally mounted Aquia to post here.


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I LOVE TOTO TOILETS... There's even a Blue flapper that replaces the Large red one from the flapper that makes it flush even better.... I have 2 in my house, I put one in a rental of mine and my parents house has 1 .. 
I wish there was a bumper sticker that said "MY OTHER RIDE IS A TOTO" because I would have it baby.... My old roommate said "It's Like a Snake Unhinging It's Jaw to swallow EVERYTHING"....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

As far as gravity flush the toto is hard to beat. We, as plumbers, can flat out lay a log, it takes em a keeps right on truckin. 

My only problem with them is I have to wait 6-8 weeks on delivery. I don't know if this is par for you other guys or not. I like the drake. 

You think when it flushes, is that it? But it works quite well. 

For gravity flush in public restrooms they are one of my toilets of choice. 
Gerber avalanche being a close second.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> My only problem with them is I have to wait 6-8 weeks on delivery. I don't know if this is par for you other guys or not.


With 13 Platinum & 13 Gold dealers in my area I usually find them in stock.:thumbup:


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

Redwood said:


> With 13 Platinum & 13 Gold dealers in my area I usually find them in stock.:thumbup:


Not in Illinois. Hell there is only like two places in Chicago. I just order off internet for delivery to my shop.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

racerx said:


> Not in Illinois. Hell there is only like two places in Chicago. I just order off internet for delivery to my shop.


Try this link!
Chicago Area Toto Dealers


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I installed A ToTO drake Elongated, ADA height etc... last week and the tank to bowl gasket leaked. I put 26 Totos in an apartment building and several of them had the same problem.... The Tank , Bowl and Seat cost me $250

I got off the phone just YESTERDAY with a technical guy at Toto.. He was very nice and he had been a Plumber so he knew his "****".... He said.."Used to be that Toto was the only one with the larger trapway and flush valve... It was the best.. He said that NOW Others have got it down and He said that he wouldn't spend all of the extra money on a Toto when you can get equal quality for less... I asked him if the conversation was being recorded and he said no.... I AM DONE with these high price toilets and then trying to put my mark-up on it when I can get a Ferguson PRO-FLO toilet, Eljer TOilet, and American Standard with the larger flappers and flush valve just like a TOTO but $100 + Cheaper..... DONE TOTO... I Love ya..But I needs the money and people are bargain conscious these days...

...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The best flush for your $ is an American Standard Cadet 3. They cost about $120-$140. Tested to flush over 1000 grams of waste per flush. I told my last customer(about a 90 year old lady), if you plug this toilet, please contact your doctor. She cracked up laughing.


----------

